# Column A is missing in Excel



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Apr 29, 2002)

I have a worksheet I am looking at in Excel. Column A is not there and I doesnt show as being hidden. It shows up when you print the sheet but not when you are looking at it on the screen...Any Ideas? I tried the Edit go to A1 and then format and unhide but it does not appear.


----------



## XL Guru (Aug 30, 2003)

I'm stumped. Can you mail it to me (as long as it's <=XL2K)?

Rgds,
Andy


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Select the whole sheet by clicking in the area at the top left between the rows and colums. Select Format - Column - Standard Width.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Apr 29, 2002)

Kiwi did that and still no column A


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Apr 29, 2002)

Guru how do I attach a copy of file to send in your email.....I know how to send normally but how do I attach to your eamil through this forum?


----------



## XL Guru (Aug 30, 2003)

Send to [email protected], use your usual mail client.

Rgds,
Andy


----------



## XL Guru (Aug 30, 2003)

Take (Window --) Freeze Panes off, then try.

Rgds,
Andy


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Apr 29, 2002)

I got it Guru .....the panes were frozen....I had to unfreeze panes and then go to Edit..go to A1 hit ok and then go to format columns and unhide and there it is.....thanks for your time. I attempted to send you and email and no joy. Thanks again.


----------

